# Elk/Dear Antlers



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently bought my 7-month old, extreme monster chewer an elk antler. Every time he starts chewing on it, it sounds like he’s chewing on a concrete block. Is this okay for his teeth? I just worry it could potential damage or grind his teeth down. Is this anything to worry about? Let me know your thoughts. THX


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I give my dogs fresh or old deer/elk,moose antlers all the time. They love them and in all the years I have given them, never had a broken tooth or anything to worry about.
Good thing is they last a long time.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> I give my dogs fresh or old deer/elk,moose antlers all the time. They love them and in all the years I have given them, never had a broken tooth or anything to worry about.
> Good thing is they last a long time.


I agree, mine loves it too. The antlers don't get mussy or smelly, and it’s long lasting. GSD's just have such strong bites that it sounds awful harsh on their teeth. Glad to hear you haven't had any problems after years of use. THANKS!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog femur bones and elk antlers.
so far i haven't had a problem. my dog isn't an 
aggressive chewer.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My Dachshund is an aggressive chewer and in fact, broke 3 molars on an antler.
Check his teeth often and check the antler for wear. I think there's degrees of hardness/softness on those.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I split my elk antlers down the middle so the marrow is exposed. That is what the dogs want anyway. I take them away when they get small enough to swallow/possibly choke on. Here is a 5# elk antler(before cutting)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OH yeah, we got a split one at the pet store for Ruger. I like it better.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

We really like the deer antlers. It took Jack a couple of weeks before he got really interested in it, but now he loves them. And they do last a really long time. Definitely worth the money we pay for them. We have had Jack for almost a year, and we just bought his 3rd antler yesterday. The last one he had did stink though once he got down to the end, it had a really dark center. Whatever it was it smelled awful. Once they get short enough for him to carry around without us being able to see them in his mouth, we toss them.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

A friend from my Schutzhund club did have a dog break a tooth on an antler. So, it can happen. Luckily it wasn't her competition dog. I personally don't use them.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

@ Onyx Girl... That antler is massive! I initially thought it was a tree branch! 

Thanks for all the info/replies! I'll definately be keeping a closer eye on him for now on when he's chewing on his antler.


----------

